# need help for delivery



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi i have a question has any one ever have a nanny that has gone into labor with out any disharge up to the time she actual starts delivery i know that the baloon needs to come out but can it be possible not to have a discharge i dont know if she is in labor but her tail is down and rise every once in a while she is makeing differnt sounds and pushes wags her tail alot and looks back alot is she in labor and if so how long will it be please help i need answers...also she laids and rise real fast alot please help as soon as possible if any one knows...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sometimes they wont have a discharge.

i wouldn't let her go for more than 30min pushing with no success, then wash up and go in with 2 fingers to feel for a kid, then further until you can reach it, only pull when the doe pushes or you can tear her.


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

but her ballon has not even come out yet she just pushes real lite and she makes her moneing sounds but the sounds of her tail down and her moneing i wound like to know if she is in labor or is she just starting what do i do...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how long has she been pushing?

if she's been pushing/moaning for more than 30min go inside and feel for a kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I moved this to the kidding koral so it will be seen more easily 

light pushes are normal as a goat goes into prelabor - correct a doe does not have to have a discharge before delivery. 

If she doesnt progress into active labor soon I would go in and check to see if there is a stuck kid. Not always will there be a bubble first before the kid.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My 2nd doe to kid didn't have any discharge when she went into labor. I didn't have a due date just an estimated day that she could deliver. I watched for the signs - any ligaments that can be felt? udder, and any other noticable changes. With the tips on this forum, I was able to identify labor in my girls.

Did you check her ligaments?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

carmen escamilla said:


> Hi i have a question has any one ever have a nanny that has gone into labor with out any disharge up to the time she actual starts delivery i know that the baloon needs to come out but can it be possible not to have a discharge i dont know if she is in labor but her tail is down and rise every once in a while she is makeing differnt sounds and pushes wags her tail alot and looks back alot is she in labor and if so how long will it be please help i need answers...also she laids and rise real fast alot please help as soon as possible if any one knows...


Mine has been doing similar stuff, but i don't think she is in active labor yet(b/c no contractions) She gets up and down alot, paws the bedding into a nest, looks back toward her belly, wagging her tail alot. I think it is pre-labor, and it sounds like yours might be also. Take my advice lightly, I've only had one prior labor experience, but Sunday morning (11ish) my first doe was lying in the yard, making odd noises every now and then, but no signs of actual labor, by 4:30 when we got home after being gone all day, she had a small discharge and was having noticeable contractions. I think if she was in labor, you'd know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others..... :thumb: 

How are things going ..........any closer? Have you went in with 2 fingers to check her? :hug:


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

no i have not check her back but i think i will tonight when she comes in from the paster she was moneing and misberba today during the morning hours but when i let her out she was not that bad she pushes her leg out alot when she is laying down i was think maybe the baby was too big for her but no ballon or discharge she dont have a undder well she does but very little but my 2 othe nannys didnt either i know they r differnt but i worry for her i understand it could be pre labor and if it is how long will this last b4 she goes for real thanks for all the help im glad their is ppl out their that can help even though not all of us know much the little info u do give me helps me not to stress out on this please keep sending me the advice thanks again muy friends..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just because she is stretching out her leg doesnt mean its labor.

check for ligaments here is a helpful link viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12484

a doe will get "posty" before kidding - check it out here viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3422


----------

